# Pantene



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny's breeder actually suggested I use Pantene shampoo on him ( i was kinda surprised). But he certainly seems to know what he's talking about. So i have been using that to wash him. Do you think it's safe to use Pantene leave in conditioner/detangler on him when i am brushing him dry. I was thinking the days i brush him w/out giving him a bath i would spray him w/the leave in conditioner. Do you think that's safe to use on his hair?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, if it's a leave in, although since he's just a pup I would imagine you don't need the spray quite yet for brushing, do you? 



I spray it on the brush, rather than the hair. I'm always worried about it getting in the eyes.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I haven't used the leave in conditioner yet, but I plan to. I just wanted to say that Benny sure is one cute pup.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Yes, if it's a leave in, although since he's just a pup I would imagine you don't need the spray quite yet for brushing, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> I spray it on the brush, rather than the hair. I'm always worried about it getting in the eyes.[/B]


The only reason i spray a conditioner despite him being a pup is mainly just to protect his hair. i don't want to distress his hair or have breakage. he has amazing hair. he hardly matts and when he does they come out easily. i just want to make sure his hair is well protected. w/my other maltese (that has passed away) i only used "dog" products on him. using "human" products is all new to me...just wanted to double check. 

your right though...i dont' have to do much yet since he's still a baby. thanks for the feedback!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I love Pantene, but don't use the shampoo, just they leave in light conditioner spray. Mia is the only one groomed at home and I use Loreal Kids shampoo for her and sometimes the CC products or (baby shampoo for the face only). I wouldn't be against trying it though.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I use Pantene leave in conditioner on Wilson- its works very well. Sometimes, when I am having a bad hair day I use it, and then he sniffs my hair- and then sniffs himself, and then sniffs me.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

lol yes, mommy and baby can smell alike (and occasionally dress alike). not only are the pups hair products great for dual use...sometimes i like benny's outfits better than mine.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Someone on SM had suggested the Patene Ice (new) both shampoo and conditioner (not a leave in). Anyway, I tried it on the girls last 2 baths and I LOVE IT.









Thanks to everyone that recommended it. It's great.









I do use leave-in conditioner spay when I brush in between bathes. Use it sparingly though.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Someone on SM had suggested the Patene Ice (new) Thanks to everyone that recommended it. It's great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that and totally forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder and the great review.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm confused, my stylist told me that Pantene is one of the worst shampoos to use on my hair. She says that it coats your hair in a waxy substance that makes it look great at first, but over time it builds up, looks dull, and causes lots of breakage. 

Is it really ok to use on dogs? I use oatmeal shampoo and conditioner on the Duff and they work well. I'd be worried that the fragrance would irritate his skin.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I use it on my dogs and myself and my daughter...ha ha...we love the leave in conditioners that Pantene makes. We use the spray and the lotion type.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

> I use Pantene leave in conditioner on Wilson- its works very well. Sometimes, when I am having a bad hair day I use it, and then he sniffs my hair- and then sniffs himself, and then sniffs me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...































Deanna that is so funny. I could not stop laughing when I read that. I have a friend who uses the Dove shampoo on her Maltese and she's the one that can't stop sniffing her dog after a bath. I read somewhere that human shampoo may not be a good choice for dogs as it's formulated with a higher pH for human hair. I need to find that article. I will say I can see where using it would make your baby smell great.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I just used the Pantene Ice shampoo and conditioner yesterday on Flossy and Roy.
I must say I love the stuff







Flossy is so soft, really white, smells good, and her hair was so managable.
Roy's hair finally does not look greasy. I think I am gonna stick to the Ice for awhile.
I don't like the regular Pantene lines, but I really like the Ice.
I sware, my fur kids have more products and accessories then I do


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I'm confused, my stylist told me that Pantene is one of the worst shampoos to use on my hair. She says that it coats your hair in a waxy substance that makes it look great at first, but over time it builds up, looks dull, and causes lots of breakage.[/B]


I've heard the same negative things about pantene from stylists. I really don't know if it's just as detrimental to dog hair long term.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i used pantene on my hair for years and never had a problem. that's why i was ok with using it on my dogs. i don't have any complaints. they look and smell wonderful. i have used some doggy products that i felt completely destroyed massimo's hair. i didn't even wait another week to rebathe him. i used pantene, conditioned twice and his hair was much better.




> I'm confused, my stylist told me that Pantene is one of the worst shampoos to use on my hair. She says that it coats your hair in a waxy substance that makes it look great at first, but over time it builds up, looks dull, and causes lots of breakage.
> 
> Is it really ok to use on dogs? I use oatmeal shampoo and conditioner on the Duff and they work well. I'd be worried that the fragrance would irritate his skin.[/B]


there is a product in (maybe cheap?) salons, that was used on my hair called tresemme.... it damaged my hair and it smells bad! i told her i had already washed my hair before i went for my cut, but she insisted on washing (probably for the $). i was NOT happy. she used conditioner and still couldn't untangle my hair, i had to brush it out myself because i couldn't handle the pain she was inflicting on me. 
after it was dry, my hair felt dry and stringy.... i went home and took a shower....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I love the new Pantene Ice, it smells great and works great on Nemo..


ANDREA~


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I was using the Pantene Ice, and while I love how it made Coco's hair look, she seemed to be matting worse than before. I went back to her regular dog shampoo which Bonnie, her breeder, recommended to me.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I use the Herbal Essences Hello Hydration stuff on both myself and Nick. He seems to like the smell of it, which is a little odd. I used it the first time because I ran out of the other and didn't notice.







I still use a tearless puppy shampoo on his face and put a drop of mineral oil in his eyes, which he deeply hates. One or two times I've come at him with the dropper and just washed his face off instead, because he screwed his eyes shut so hard seeing the dropper I knew water wouldn't get in them.

It could just be that he likes smelling like mommy. I thought it smelled a little strong for a creature with as powerful a sniffer as he's got, but there's LESS wallowing in the floor and snorting after bathtime than there was. (Which is good from a brushing standpoint)

Nick's coat is a little weird. It's 'silky' instead of 'cottony' by the cool/warm test to your hand, but it's not actually shiny like some silky coats are in pictures. Also he gets bad tangles if you put him in his harness for even just a little walk, but they come out pretty easily so I don't know if they are actually 'mats'. So my experience may be atypical.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I used the Pantene Ice shampoo and conditioner on Archie and Abbey - they were so soft - and they seemed to stay soft and fluffy for a couple of weeks!







Cool!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I've used the Pantene Ice conditioner, and it makes Dolce's hair very soft and manageable--no matts. I'll try the shampoo when her current bottle runs out.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> I'm confused, my stylist told me that Pantene is one of the worst shampoos to use on my hair. She says that it coats your hair in a waxy substance that makes it look great at first, but over time it builds up, looks dull, and causes lots of breakage.
> 
> Is it really ok to use on dogs? I use oatmeal shampoo and conditioner on the Duff and they work well. I'd be worried that the fragrance would irritate his skin.[/B]


My stylist told me the same thing...in fact...it is my favorite shampoo and everytime I go back to it she can tell because it leaves a waxy buildup, so I have never tried it on my girls. I find CC products work best for both Kissi and Mia and they have totally different hair types.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> I'm confused, my stylist told me that Pantene is one of the worst shampoos to use on my hair. She says that it coats your hair in a waxy substance that makes it look great at first, but over time it builds up, looks dull, and causes lots of breakage.
> 
> Is it really ok to use on dogs? I use oatmeal shampoo and conditioner on the Duff and they work well. I'd be worried that the fragrance would irritate his skin.[/B]




I am a stylist and DO NOT agree w/ the breakage part that ur stylist told u about Pantene, but I DO agree with the waxy buildup that makes ur hair heavy and dull. Their PH levels are too high and it throws your own PH off balance. Also, they have a high content of Sodium laurel sulfate (the cleansing agent in shampoos) which causes your hair to dry out A LOT. I don't use it on Luci. I use A/G products that I get from my salon, and i LOVE LOVE LOVE them!! Their PH level stays within the normal levels of our hair, and they use a VERY small amount of sodium laurel sulfate and combine that with a natural coconut derived cleansing agent which causes LESS lathering and super moisture. I use Ultramoist Conditioner, XtraMoist Shampoo, and every other bath I use "Deep" which is a conditioning masque, and I use their leave in conditioner also.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I just used Pantene Ice on Ty for the first time. I could not find the leave in and used the regular rinse out conditioner. HIS COAT IS WONDERFUL, it is so soft, I LOVE IT!!! I washed him then applied the conditioner, after the conditioner was on I wrapped him in a warm towel right out of the dryer and held him for about 15 minutes. Then I rinsed the conditioner out. His coat is so soft and there is no static, whichh has been a terrible poblem this witner.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I really worry about getting the shampoos in Bailey's eyes. It is like I am performing surgery when I wash his face! I am so slow and careful. I remember my mother getting shampoo in MY eyes as a child and how it burned! I can't stand the thought of doing that to him!

Would someone mind reviewing the "mineral oil in the eyes" precaution for me?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I, too, use Pantene Ice on my two. They are so soft and fluffy - and they seem to stay that way for two weeks (Only their faces need to get washed more than that now) Other than that, I had used the CC products which are very good too.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have been using Pantene Ice for about a month on V'doggie and we both love it! I haven't tried the shampoo because I really like Buddy Systems lavendar and mint shampoo. It seems to rinse out completely, which I like.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

> I was using the Pantene Ice, and while I love how it made Coco's hair look, she seemed to be matting worse than before. I went back to her regular dog shampoo which Bonnie, her breeder, recommended to me.[/B]


Mary Ann, What shampoo does Bonnie recommend?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I'm confused, my stylist told me that Pantene is one of the worst shampoos to use on my hair. She says that it coats your hair in a waxy substance that makes it look great at first, but over time it builds up, looks dull, and causes lots of breakage.
> 
> Is it really ok to use on dogs? I use oatmeal shampoo and conditioner on the Duff and they work well. I'd be worried that the fragrance would irritate his skin.[/B]



I've been using Pantene for yrs and yrs, and I have awesome hair.....I'm forever getting compliments on how shiny and healthy it looks...go figure. I tend to have oily hair....so maybe this is a nice compromise for me....who knows.

I've also been using it on my dogs....with awesome results.



> I use A/G products that I get from my salon, and i LOVE LOVE LOVE them!![/B]


What is A/G???


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have also used Pantene for years and years and YEARS. I prefer it to any salon product I have tried. So maybe it does have to do with hair "type".


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Gosh, after reading this thread I am defintely going to try the pantene ice conditioner/leave in! Great reviews you guys! I also love the buddy system too! That is what I just gave Bentley a bath with and he smells great and is sooo super soft!


----------

